# Warthog question



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Anyone try a 3/8 warthog with 5.5 gpm? 

Are you using the forward jet?

What pressure is your jetter?

What's the length of your hose?

Did it cut roots? 

How far could the warthog pull? 

How many bends did it have to go through?

Thanks


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

I think the 3/8 warthog needs a minimum of 8gpm


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Nope, 5 gpm minimum http://www.sewernozzles.com/warthog-wt-38-c/

Actually 4.5 gpm is the minimum, lol. I'm using a 3/8 warthog on 4.5 gpm 3000 psi with the front jet ported off. Works pretty darn good but doesn't cut roots....I use the root ranger for that.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

That's awesome. The front jet is great for busting threw tough clogs


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

gear junkie said:


> Anyone try a 3/8 warthog with 5.5 gpm?
> 
> Are you using the forward jet?
> 
> ...


Wow lots a questions! But yur forgetting a very important question Ben!
If Turkey were to attack Russia from the rear...would Greece help!


----------



## theplungerman (Oct 26, 2011)

Unclog1776 said:


> I think the 3/8 warthog needs a minimum of 8gpm


I wouldn't expect the guy who has 30gpm to know the answer to this question. :laughing:


----------



## titaniumplumbr (Jun 11, 2014)

3/8 warthog 5.5 gpm at idle does very nicely I have used it on 4" stacks in a 7 story hotel it worked beautifully


----------

